# Desi Entertainment > Bollywood Unlimited >  Salman's Hollywood film may finally release

## Bluehacks

Salman Khan's long-delayed Hollywood film _Marigold_ may finally release.

Directed by Willard Caroll, the film is jointly produced by US-based Hyperion Films and Adlabs. _Marigold_ has been in the making since 2002.

"You will hear an announcement regarding _Marigold_ in the next two months," said Tom White, President of Hyperion Films. 

White made this announcement at the ongoing media and entertainment convention, Federation of Indian Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FICCI) FRAMES in Mumbai.

However, he did not give out a specific release date. 

"We loved the experience of working with the Adlabs group and in future, too, we would love to work with them," White added. He revealed that he had two more films in mind for the Indian market -- an animation film, and a Bollywood masala movie.

"There is a great awareness of Bollywood in the last three years around the world," he said. "Though many Americans may not have seen a Bollywood film, they are aware of the industry."

_Marigold_ is a love story of an American girl Marigold (played by Ali Larter) who falls in love with Salman, who, in turn, is engaged to Nandana Sen.
Interestingly, Larter was recently voted among the top five hottest women on television.
Source:Rediff

----------


## moments

*Salman Khan , Ali Larter interview 2005 (Marigold movie)*

Salman Khan, Ali Larter Marigold movie interview 11 june 2005 Amsterdam
[youtube]4WZiOwAYyZA[/youtube]

----------

